# If I lose weight, I gain gear!



## trb (Sep 28, 2010)

So, I'm a good 20 pounds overweight. At my age (over 40), it's starting to be a pain. However, I tell myself over and over that I need to get in shape... even when I'm at the drive-thru window at McDonalds.

Here's where it gets good. I now have incentive to lose 20 pounds. If I lose it, the wife says I can get a reward. The reward? The Axe-FX Ultra. 

I think I will be on a strict diet of water and celery for a few days!


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 28, 2010)

I know somebody else is on this path, and I wish both of you the best of luck. 

Although i can't say that Celery and water is the best diet. Throw some grains and yogurt in there.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 28, 2010)

i wouldn't eat anything for week 








all i can say is water, water, water and more water...its the best thing for you


----------



## trb (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks. I did something like this about 8 years ago. Yep, plenty of water and cut back on carbs. The first week or so seems to be the hardest. Once I got in a groove, just looking at unhealthy food made me sick. Maybe I'll use this thread to track my status and at the end, share some new gear pics!


----------



## teqnick (Sep 28, 2010)

Eat small portions throughout the day and drink water like a champ!

Breakfast 
-One egg white
- Piece of whole wheat toast w/ jelly

Lunch
- Turkey Sandwich with lite mayo
- Yogurt or granola bar

Lunch 2
-Fruit cup 
-Granola bar 2

Dinner
-Grilled chicken breast
- Small portion of brown rice


----------



## Despised_0515 (Sep 28, 2010)

Heck yeah man! Somewhere within this year, I've fallen off my usual exercising and diet but I really miss the feeling of looking at or even tasting anything like a burger or soda and getting kinda nauseous. All that stuff really isn't good for you at all and I'm starting up running again today!

We await your reward NGD


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 28, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I know somebody else is on this path



Is that my ears burning? Yes I think it is 

I'm doing the PRECISE same thing man, I say precise, I'm losing weight so as to get an Axe-FX Ultra, albeit I have to lose 56 pounds, whoop!


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 28, 2010)

I should make note of this idea....problem is my wife will probably want something similar for herself...

but then again....thin wife + axe-fx ultra... double-sexy! Fair trade I think.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 28, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> Is that my ears burning? Yes I think it is
> 
> I'm doing the PRECISE same thing man, I say precise, I'm losing weight so as to get an Axe-FX Ultra, albeit I have to lose 56 pounds, whoop!


----------



## Explorer (Sep 28, 2010)

Three little words: Action Hero Body.

It's a book by Jorgen de Mey, and it has a pretty great program for getting into shape. The brutal exercise on which a lot of the results rely is called the Cart, and uses a treadmill to simulate pushing a cart uphill. The first book, available for almost nothing from Amazon in hardback used, gives amazing results.

I'm also a fan of the books of Kurt Brungardt, who did that first Abs of Steel video (remember that?). The Complete Book of Abs has a pretty good program in it; I was surprised the first time I developed a six-pack, as I had never done so with all the years of martial arts. He also has a book dealing with butt and legs, and arms and shoulders. (I'm sorry he didn't cover the chest in that one.)

If you have access to a treadmill, I highly recommend the Action Hero Body. There's a few books which milk the whole concept, but the hardback has all you need. 

----

I'm sure you all were kidding about starving yourselves just to lose the weight. Being in shape is a much easier goal, and if you get your wife involved... sexy, fit wife in the bargain. That would be worth taking her to Hawaii, wouldn't you say? *laugh*

Of course, should your wife get involved, post pics. *laugh*

Good luck!


----------



## IDLE (Sep 28, 2010)

AXE-FX!

Break out the Ex-Lax now!

The only think you consume from here on out is juice and ex-lax. We'll get that axe-fx even if it kills you!


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 28, 2010)

Explorer said:


> I'm sure you all were kidding about starving yourselves just to lose the weight. Being in shape is a much easier goal, and if you get your wife involved... sexy, fit wife in the bargain. That would be worth taking her to Hawaii, wouldn't you say? *laugh*
> 
> Of course, should your wife get involved, post pics. *laugh*
> 
> Good luck!



Oh by all means...Hawaii seems like a good goal... thanks for the idea man! Running by zeh wifey now


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 28, 2010)

Loosing that much can be regulated by diet and exercise ( probably everyone knows that)
eat whole grains, fish such as Tuna, and run 3 miles a day. Ever since I did that my weight went from 150-128. Though I'm almost 17 and can do that cause of my metabolism lol.


----------



## Krankguitarist (Sep 28, 2010)

Egads, man!

Do yourself a massive favor and do a little research on proper nutrition. Eating only water and celery is not a productive way to lose weight! You'll be more likely to rebound to a higher bodyfat level on this sort of plan. Get all your macronutrients in order...a good balance of protein, carbs, and fat is essential.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Sep 28, 2010)

so you'll be skinnier and have an axe fx.
fuck.
you.


----------



## trb (Sep 28, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> so you'll be skinnier and have an axe fx.
> fuck.
> you.



 

All, totally joking about the celery thing.  I'm doing the 5-6 small meals a day and a bit of exercise. Oatmeal, tuna, chicken breast, fruits, veggies... low glycemic carbs. I'll be happy to lose about 5 pounds a week... at least for the first week or two. I know it'll slow down after that.

Hopefully I'll be placing my order mid-November! Started at 198 and lost two pounds the first day!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice OP.


----------



## trb (Sep 29, 2010)

3 pounds down. 17 to go.


----------



## Krankguitarist (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a link to livestrong:

A Healthy Weight Loss Per Week | LIVESTRONG.COM

One bit to point out: A healthy weight loss rate is about 1-2 pounds per week. 

The benefits:


> Gradual weight loss is recommended because it usually encourages the formation of new habits. Losing 1 or 2 lbs. per week requires some diligence, but not so much that you become discouraged and give up on your plan within a few days. Severe deprivation, as is often recommended on fad diets that promise you'll lose 5 or 10 lbs. in a week, can cause you to become uncontrollably hungry and binge. When you deprive yourself on a very low-calorie diet to lose weight faster, your body starts to cannibalize lean body mass instead of just fat. A gradual approach allows your body to burn mostly fat stores--especially if you exercise along with your modified meal plan.



Considerations:


> Some people who make drastic changes in diet or exercise levels might drop more weight in the first few weeks of effort. Remember, making changes for only a short time may yield results initially, but when you return to old habits, your weight will return. Researchers at UCLA surveyed data from 31 different diet studies and reported in an April 2007 issue of "American Psychologist" that the majority of dieters regain lost weight within a few years. Making small changes to your diet that you can live with forever and creating a more active lifestyle, finding movement that you enjoy, is the only sure way achieve and sustain a healthy weight.



It's important to remember that when losing weight quickly, fat is not the only weight you lose. This can actually lead to a scenario where a person's lost 20 pounds but their body fat ratio goes UP . If the goal is to be healthier, then the goal is to bring your body fat ratio down. If the goal is to look better without your shirt on, the goal is to bring your body fat ratio down.

I understand the motivation, that axe FX is waiting at the finish line. That'll make you want to do this as quickly as possible. But quickly is not the best way to go about weight loss.

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Sep 29, 2010)

trb said:


> 3 pounds down. 17 to go.



Heck yeah man! Keep it up


----------



## Fzau (Sep 29, 2010)

Go for it mate!


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a plan that includes a sharp knife, a tarp, and a shop vac. Meet me at the dock warehouse section at 12 tonight.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 1, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I have a plan that includes a sharp knife, a tarp, and a shop vac. Meet me at the dock warehouse section at 12 tonight.






Dude, you've got it. Low calorie and carbs diet. Lots of cardio. Balanced and frequent meals (no more than 5 hours without a meal)...

Fuck ya!


----------



## nojyeloot (Oct 1, 2010)

trb said:


> So, I'm a good 20 pounds overweight. At my age (over 40), it's starting to be a pain. However, I tell myself over and over that I need to get in shape... even when I'm at the drive-thru window at McDonalds.
> 
> Here's where it gets good. I now have incentive to lose 20 pounds. If I lose it, the wife says I can get a reward. The reward? The Axe-FX Ultra.
> 
> I think I will be on a strict diet of water and celery for a few days!



whoooooooa.

I do a total body cleanse each quarter. On average i lose 15lbs in 2 weeks. all veggies and fruits and water (some eggs) for two weeks plus suppliments (fiber and laxatives). DO IT







EDIT: also, ~64oz of water/day <-- the key to it


----------



## Krankguitarist (Oct 1, 2010)

nojyeloot said:


> whoooooooa.
> 
> I do a total body cleanse each quarter. On average i lose 15lbs in 2 weeks. all veggies and fruits and water (some eggs) for two weeks plus suppliments (fiber and laxatives). DO IT
> 
> ...



I also recommend against this.

The body is perfectly capable of cleansing itself, you don't need supplements or a "cleansing diet" to aid in that respect. It's no surprise that a person would lose 15 pounds in two weeks on a diet of fruits and veggies and water alone...you're practically starving yourself!

These things have no basis in science, and a whole lot in marketing. None of 'em aid in living a healthier life.


----------



## Gameboypdc (Oct 1, 2010)

Get your self a tapeworm, so you can jam out with your AxeFX in a week. Oh and just go to the hospital after you have your first jam cause tapeworms can cause some serious damage.


----------



## trb (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not into the "cleansing" thing. Foods with fiber seem to take care of that just fine. 

I ended up with some shoulder / neck pain during my last resistance (free weights) workout so I'm hitting the cardio a little harder over the next couple of days.

Start - 198 
Today - 193.5
Goal - 178

I could potentially lose 5 pounds the first week and I'm really not going all out nuts or anything. I'm still drinking wine, beer, or liquor just about every night. lol


----------



## Explorer (Oct 2, 2010)

Just checking in to see if any wife pictures have been posted yet...

FAIL!

*laugh*


----------



## thepylestory (Oct 4, 2010)

i say thats just badass. losing weight, getting healthier and gaining sweet gear they we all drool over. 

lets not forget the ladies that let us do these shenanigans!!!


----------



## ivancic1al (Oct 4, 2010)

massive cardio + small healthy meals + shit-tons of water = success/Axe Fx in your case

...lucky bastard...

Best of luck to you!


----------



## jllozano (Oct 5, 2010)

i recommend going vegetarian for a month...also ORGANIC apple cider vinegar ...2 tablespoons into juice of your choice 3 times a day, even in water it works if you stand the taste...


----------



## failshredder (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a friend who is a licensed personal trainer. His advice to _everyone_ on losing weight/getting in shape: DO NOT forget about building muscle. Not only will you be healthier, but losing fat is easier when you have more muscle, because muscle burns a LOT more calories, even when you're doing nothing.


----------



## trb (Oct 6, 2010)

failshredder said:


> I have a friend who is a licensed personal trainer. His advice to _everyone_ on losing weight/getting in shape: DO NOT forget about building muscle. Not only will you be healthier, but losing fat is easier when you have more muscle, because muscle burns a LOT more calories, even when you're doing nothing.



Agreed! And I prefer resistance training over cardio any day! 

192 as of this morning. 6 pounds down, 14 to go. I think I would be doing a little better if I didn't have to cut back on the resistance training for a few days. Just started that again today. But still, 6 pounds in a week and two days is a good pace... a little too fast according to some.

And I'm still having a few drinks every night.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 8, 2010)

Gameboypdc said:


> Get your self a tapeworm, so you can jam out with your AxeFX in a week. Oh and just go to the hospital after you have your first jam cause tapeworms can cause some serious damage.



Sound advice there.


_It's really not. That is TERRIBLE advice_


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 9, 2010)

simple way to do this: make every single meal of the day from scratch. don´t buy pre-made or just-add-water type meals or dinner kits. buy each ingredient separately. you can buy sauce/gracy if you don´t wanna stress out with that crap of course 
don´t use alot of salt/sugar/butter/lard for any of it.

that´ll help lots. that´s what i do every day. screw premade crap, i make my own goddamn food just as i like it, and i´m pretty sure i´m better off without all the additives and crap as a result.

THEN you start jogging. just take a jog. just get on some running clothes, open your door, go out, and jog. if there´s a good track or nature trail or something where you can do this with some privacy, then drive/walk over there, and jog. take it easy, so your muscles or lungs don´t give up before you´ve gotten any exercise in.

yep, it sounds like a shitty boring thing to do, but i guess you get used to it and find it a comfortable thing to do after a little while. music on your ears will help too.

that´s all you need for basic getting in shape, really.

edit: well, actually, take a look at your portions when you eat. how much do you eat? and do you eat fast? you should take your time and chew alot. also, if you feel full (as in, feeling like you need to lay down, almost exhausted/groaning because your stomach is filled up), then you ate too much. you´re supposed to feel like you´re not hungry anymore, and like you can just get up and leave without having missed out on any food. sure, you might want to stuff more in there, because there´s more room, or because it tastest so awesome, but it´s not worth it. it´s unhealthy, and it stretches your stomach. this makes that threshold go higher, and you´ll eat even more next time. this is why fat people have larger stomachs, can eat ridiculously much, and end up having a gastric bypass. if you pay attention to how your belly feels, you can stop once you notice it getting to that point. you know when you can feel that you won´t be able to eat much more before you´re full? yeah, stop there. just stop, and save the rest for later. or throw it out. whatever.

your stomach will then start shrinking back into it´s normal size, and your limits will be healthier, so you won´t eat more than your body needs, and you won´t feel all blobby and tired after meals anymore. yay! 

hope i´m helping.

don´t do any shock-treatment type crap btw, that stuff will have you break really quickly, and you´ll find yourself crying in the shower with a bucket of ben & jerry´s. do it gradually.


----------



## trb (Oct 13, 2010)

Start - 198 
Today - 189
Goal - 178

11 more pounds to go! I'm still not able to do the exercise I'd like to be doing but I'm happy with the progress!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 13, 2010)

Biking is great if you find running/jogging too rough.


----------



## trb (Apr 11, 2011)

Update: Complete Axe-FX FAIL!

Folks, if you are young and out of shape, start working on it NOW. It only gets harder as you get older. I'm 41 and even the promise of an Axe-FX didn't pull me through. In a nutshell, I struggled with neck / shoulder pain and it was enough to derail me completely.

Now, several months later, I started again. I weighed 197.5 and I'm down to 184 now. P90X and healthy ("caveman") eating. It was brutal when I first started this program and it still is, but getting slightly "easier" each time I workout. 

I'll be at my original goal in a couple of weeks or so. However, the budget is gone for the Axe-FX and I'm thinking I'd rather have a Suhr Modern or a EBMM JPX 6 instead. 

Don't wait until you get to my age!


----------



## avenger (Apr 11, 2011)

I started at your weight and dropped down to 173 now. I did alot of thigns wrong and right and jsut had to keep at it to figure out what worked for me. 

I think the thing that helped the most (other then a good diet) was portien in the morning and protien after workout. 

Build muscle Build muscle Build muscle. It will make you shed those lbs like crazy (due to metabiolism benifits). Dont starve yourself or you will slow your metabolism to a snails pace.

Pretty much do what people have been saying, lots of water, cut out sugary treats, junk food, and fast food, control your portions and a couple of hours of weight lifting and running or cycling a week and you will drop those extra pounds in noooo time.

Keep at it man! AXE FX!!!!


----------



## Hallic (Apr 11, 2011)

Make sure to calculate the amount Joules you need. If you cut toomunch it will work against you. Do some research on google/bodybuild forums(bodybuild forums also have info for non-BB people who want to lose weight...)


----------



## trb (Apr 11, 2011)

Hallic said:


> Make sure to calculate the amount Joules you need. If you cut toomunch it will work against you. Do some research on google/bodybuild forums(bodybuild forums also have info for non-BB people who want to lose weight...)



Yep, I've calculated what I need and track things very closely using tools on Livestrong.com. I also wear a heart monitor during every workout so I get an idea of how much I burn. I lose about 2-2.5 pounds a week and that seems well within reason based on everything I've read.


----------



## jcgss77 (Apr 22, 2011)

Good to see you are back on track! One thing to definitely remember: complete food groups. Doing this will keep you from being hungry after eating as lack of specific nutrients=snacking. So no Axe-FX? So what!! NGD's still rule! You have the whole community behind you. Go for it, and don't overdo it! 4-5 lbs a week is the maximum healthy loss.


----------



## trb (May 17, 2011)

Mission accomplished... but no new gear.  Unfortunately, as great as being an old fart with steady income can be, it also means that shit comes up with things like a house and major appliances that suck away extra cash. 

So, the Axe will have to wait. In the meantime, I decided to spend half of what I would have on the Axe for a decent starter home gym. 

Amazon.com: BodyCraft F430 Power Rack: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: BodyCraft F320 Flat/Incline/Decline System Bench: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: Troy&#39;s VTX Premium Grade Olympic 300 lb. Weight Set GOSS-300V: Sports & Outdoors

I didn't order that stuff through Amazon though... got it locally and saved a bit. 

Currently 175 pounds (my original goal was 178 if I remember correctly) and I haven't really focused on the number lately... just doing what I can to build muscle with what limited weight training resources I have. I can NOT wait for the new gym gear to arrive. 

Other than the usual recommendations (no junk food, reduce carbs, increase protein, etc.), I think what kept me on track was tracking calories daily.


----------



## WickedSymphony (May 17, 2011)

Even with no new gear, losing that weight is quite the accomplishment. Grats on your better health, man!


----------



## Rock4ever (May 19, 2011)

Eat small, eat often. Work out more- including cardio. Doing both will increase your metabolism while not putting your brain into hibernation mode.

Eat before going to the grocery store. When I go to the store, I try to avoid any section with junk food/ sugar beverages. I go to dairy, meat, produce and the bakery for flax seed bread- and then I'm out.

Avoid fast food, fried food, and restaurants when possible. Cutting down on red meat also helps. I eat turkey bacon instead of pork, ground turkey instead of beef. Also when I make scrambled eggs- I eat 3 eggs, throwing out 2 of the yolks.

One thing that sucks, but helps- Foods high in fiber tend to be very high in mass, but low in calories. They help you feel full. Foods high in sugar and fat tend to be high in calories and low in mass, leaving you still hungry.

Also- get a physical if you haven't had one recently. Often times- esp if you consume alcohol or eat salty/processed foods your blood pressure will be high because your body is retaining water. I went in for one a few years ago at age 30, and the nurse checked it 3 times because she couldn't believe the reading- 180/130. Doc came in and did it and got the same thing. They put me on a water pill to help lower it. This was even after I lost 40 lbs. With continued cardio/strength training that I consider to be very rigorous, I lost an additional 10-15 lbs.

Edit: Sorry you didn't get the new toy :-/


----------

